# Shooting wild pheasants...preferred load for 20 gauge? GDG



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I've never hunted wild pheasants with a 20 gauge before, but it has become my preferred gauge...what load would you recommend?

Thanks,

FOM


----------



## starjack (Apr 30, 2009)

4 shot...............


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

are they pen raised birds or wild free ranging ones ? are you hunting over a dog ?

If it were me, I like to shoot Fiocchi Golden Pheasant loads in either 5 or 6...I also like Remington Express loads in #6's, I am looking to break their legs so they dont run, I also want to be able to eat them afterwards, YMMV


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Prairie Storm #6 in 3" 20 gauge.
http://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/federal-ammunition-federal-prairie-storm-lead-gauge-p-2033.html


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

I agree with Bon and Mark. If was shooting a double barrel which I do, I might put a six shot in my more open barrel and four shot for the tighter choke follow up shot.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

John Robinson said:


> I agree with Bon and Mark. If was shooting a double barrel which I do, I might put a six shot in my more open barrel and four shot for the tighter choke follow up shot.


thats the set up for me when I shoot the O/U I will shoot imp cylinder in the lower barrel with a #6 and shoot a 5 or a 4 out of a modified barrel...If I am shooting the 1100 or the 870, I might have a AA Super Sport in 7.5, followed by a # 6, followed by the hail mary load of a short magnum #4...also depends if I am driving the birds or if I am a blocker


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

The ideal 20 gauge load for pheasants is 5 shot. I shoot both 2 3/4 inch 1 ounce and 3 inch 1 1/4 ounce. Fiocchi makes a great pheasant load, Golden Pheasant. 6s are ok if it isn't windy but 5s will serve you well in all conditions. You failed to ask about choke which is at least as or more important.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Might try a heavy turkey load in a #7. 1-1/2 oz loads available which have better ballistics than a #5 buffered lead.


----------



## HNTFSH (Feb 7, 2009)

I agree with the Fiocchi Golden pheasant loads on wild birds. I always work behind a flushing dog or pointer/flushing dog combo - not drives. That said, later season birds get a bigger dose than early season ones.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> Might try a heavy turkey load in a #7. 1-1/2 oz loads available which have better ballistics than a #5 buffered lead.


Can you explain, seems counterintuitive which doesn't mean it's wrong. We are talking about 20 gauge right? As an all purpose round, like Ed I like the five shot.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> thats the set up for me when I shoot the O/U I will shoot imp cylinder in the lower barrel with a #6 and shoot a 5 or a 4 out of a modified barrel...If I am shooting the 1100 or the 870, I might have a AA Super Sport in 7.5, followed by a # 6, followed by the hail mary load of a short magnum #4...also depends if I am driving the birds or if I am a blocker


Way too many decisions to make for me, grab a shell and reload, rarely time to shop


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

If you "really" want the answer and them some, spend 20 bucks or so on this book.
.

The Complete Guide to Wing Shooting: The Ultimate Handbook to a Specialized Sport
Alex Brant.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/ol/1592286488/ref=mw_dp_buy_opt?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Chokes: I shoot an IC and Mod....for me I think that's ideal...just wasn't sure what was needed for them "Nike wearing, metal plated ass" wild birds. 

And yes, I'll be hunting over my dog - but remember FT dogs can't hunt! 

FOM


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

My Browning 20 ga. SxS is choked mod/full. I use 6 in the first barrel and 4 in the second, unless it's really windy...then it's 4 in both.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I hate to admitt this but I agree with dr Ed.

1 1/4 oz of 5 shot.

Forces you to 3" in 20 gauge.

Lainee, early season birds I like your choke choice, but late season spooky roosters in wind, I want a full choke somewhere in the mix, 

sometimes , full and full .

but,,,

my dog has changed! I now haves dog being trained and struggling lay so, for field trials. She won't track a cripple,, I just have to live with the fact, so I will fill the birds full of lead.


Take THAT!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

FOM said:


> Chokes: I shoot an IC and Mod....for me I think that's ideal...just wasn't sure what was needed for them "Nike wearing, metal plated ass" wild birds.
> 
> And yes, I'll be hunting over my dog - but remember FT dogs can't hunt!
> 
> FOM


if you are a really good shot modified is OK, if not make light modified your second choke, in a single barrel IC or light modified


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm by no means an expert on any of this stuff so I use 4's & 2's so I don't have so many BB's to pick out of the carcass. Actually I like spotlighting them in the stubble field & stroking them with a pitchfork handle to completely avoid the lead . 

Gooser - my AFC was a great trailer, loved the feel of a fresh bird in his mouth. & only did it hunting, I must have done something wrong during my training.

I use a Winchester Ranger 20 Ga with whatever choke I use to shoot pigeons training.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

When I was shooting a fair number of wild pheasants with a 20 over pointing dogs, I started my seasons with 6s and ended them with "baby"/2 3/4" mag 5s.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Didn't want to admit that sometimes I have been known to have copper plated 2's as my last shot.

Didnt want to listen to the group gasp!


----------



## trog (Apr 25, 2004)

lite mod choke with #5 shot from Prairie Storm also a special prairie storm choke from Carlson to remove the unique wad from Prairie storm shells is a nice addition
use this combination in a Benelli Ultra Lite 20 gauge on both SD birds and from Game farm birds


----------



## HNTFSH (Feb 7, 2009)

trog said:


> ...on both SD birds and from Game farm birds


Aren't they largely one and the same? ;-)


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

MooseGooser said:


> Didn't want to admit that sometimes *I have been known to have copper plated* 2's as my last shot.
> 
> Didnt want to listen to the group gasp!


True story. when I lived in Dallas back in the 80's, my brother from Austin was going to Nebraska to hunt pheasants and asked if he could borrow my yellow lab Straw as a flushing dog, he also needed me to make him up a batch of shells to hunt with..Well I knew my dog was green and had never seen a wild pheasant, so I made up a load similar to a handicap trap load, they had copper plated #5's and killed birds stone dead, making things very easy on my dog till he got the hang of the game, dont think the guys figured out my secret recipe


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

FOM said:


> I've never hunted wild pheasants with a 20 gauge before, but it has become my preferred gauge...what load would you recommend?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> FOM


Prarie Storm #5 with an IC tube.


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

I have never hunted witha 20 ga. 

My favorite late season wild bird shot is copper plated #5. It retains enough energy and there is enough shot to keep holes in the pattern small.

Have fun, I'm jealous!

Tom


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

Since the hatch recruitment has been pretty poor in CO the past couple years, most birds are older and flush further out. I've been shooting 3 inch number 5's on them with good success.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Mod and Full Briley...Early in season I use 2 3/4 7 1/2s. Later in the season when things get cold, I switch to 6s. I believe the whole idea is to know your limits and knowing your range. Nice thing about a 20 is weight. Another thing is having a proper fit. Lastly, pattern your shotgun with different loads and choke combos.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

BJGatley said:


> ... I believe the whole idea is to know your limits and knowing your range. Nice thing about a 20 is weight. Another thing is having a proper fit. Lastly, pattern your shotgun with different loads and choke combos.


This is spot on. Back when Iowa had pheasants, I would sometimes hunt late season with a 20 ga. for weight (esp. If I didn't think we were going to see any). I used 2&3/4 Win Super XX copper plated 6's with IC. I rarely shoot a bird over 30 yds. However, I prefer 12 or 16 ga with my "best" (and cheapest) gun a 6.5 lb Franchi AL48 (with fixed ~IC choke that throws the best patterns of all my guns.). I also have a 6 lb Benelli 12 ga.

We have many non-toxic shot areas and I like the 2&3/4 1300fps #6 Hevishot best of all. (#4 Hevishot even works on geese, but I prefer #2 for Canadas.) I will use up my lead (mostly Rem Express 1&1/4 #6), but not buy any more lead. (I wish the price of tungesten would come down.)

In the past I tried one of the hopped up monster pheasant loads. (From Federal, I recall.) Horrible recoil and too much damage to the bird. It made the gun a single shot because I couldn't recover from the kick. Rem Express "high brass" is the most shot and power I want.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

HNTFSH said:


> Aren't they largely one and the same? ;-)


Far from it, popular myth, if it were true this would not be the lowest bird count in many years. There are not enough hatcheries and crates to populate SD with pheasants. Released birds on preserves have a very low survival rate.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Keith Stroyan said:


> This is spot on. Back when Iowa had pheasants, I would sometimes hunt late season with a 20 ga. for weight (esp. If I didn't think we were going to see any). I used 2&3/4 Win Super XX copper plated 6's with IC. I rarely shoot a bird over 30 yds. However, I prefer 12 or 16 ga with my "best" (and cheapest) gun a 6.5 lb Franchi AL48 (with fixed ~IC choke that throws the best patterns of all my guns.). I also have a 6 lb Benelli 12 ga.
> 
> We have many non-toxic shot areas and I like the 2&3/4 1300fps #6 Hevishot best of all. (#4 Hevishot even works on geese, but I prefer #2 for Canadas.) I will use up my lead (mostly Rem Express 1&1/4 #6), but not buy any more lead. (I wish the price of tungesten would come down.)
> 
> In the past I tried one of the hopped up monster pheasant loads. (From Federal, I recall.) Horrible recoil and too much damage to the bird. It made the gun a single shot because I couldn't recover from the kick. Rem Express "high brass" is the most shot and power I want.



Well all I kin say is "Dang"!

Just fill them stocks on them 6 lb guns with cement.... and suffer with the rest of us.. You wont feel any recoil,,,,, and yer arms will hurt from "carrycramps" the rest of the season...... I then decide to resort to volunteer blocker..... with a bucket....... and a fence post....... and shade..... and a box a Pop Tarts..

6 lb gun indeed!....


I remember one trip when I had walked all day, and had only flushe 2 hens. Dog was beat, I was sore, so I cut across the field and headed to the county road to walk back to the truck. My 27 lb guns was really gettin heavy,, but I dont feel recoil when I get to shoot it..... anyways,,,,, It was so heavy feelin that I decided to carry it in the manner we prolly all have at one time er the udder.. I hadit across the back of my neck,,, with my wobby sore and tired armrs draped across each end..
As iI neared the truck,, out of the ditch ,not 10 yards from the tailgait, up jumps 3 roosters,,timed so perfectly, it would have been easy to get the triple....

First (and Last) time in my life, I have had that chance...

I blew it causeI went to war, thinkin I wasnt gonna see the enemy..!!!

I now carry the gun at "ready"... my body vurry ridged,, excited from the anticipation for the ambush..... Seldom does anything happen...and I look like a dork...


I LOVE to Pheasant hunt...

Gooser


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Ed, Don't tell them that. South Dakota hunting is terrible. Folks from Ohio and Texas should go to their local game farm and hunt Banties.


;-)


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> Might try a heavy turkey load in a #7. 1-1/2 oz loads available which have better ballistics than a #5 buffered lead.


I didn't look it up but I would guess based on the limitations of powder in a 20 ga shell, the velocity on a 1.5 oz round would be lower, and thus it would pattern better John.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Lainee I agree with Dr. Ed. Hands down the best pheasant load I have ever used is the 3" Fiocci Golden Pheasant. I like the 5 shot nickel plated. They have a ton of knock down power and do not tear them up really bad. They have doubled in price since I first started shooting them, but well worth the money.

No Pheasants in KS Regards, 

Aaron

*http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shoo...=SBC;MMcat104792580;cat104691780;cat104567580


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

I don't get the whole lots of little shot theory. There was weird thread on Upland Journal a few years ago with one "gentleman" espousing the virtues of #9 at 1500 fps or something close to that. 

I also don't understand the weird shaped shot patterning and killing better (Prairie Storm) - the physics don't add up. 1 oz of Hard copper 4's 5's or 6's. Keep your shots under 40 yards and most importantly focus on the head (the white band is good focus point). Hit in the front half of the bird and it will be dead. You can shoot them in the butt with 3.5" of bb's and they'll fly away.


----------



## HNTFSH (Feb 7, 2009)

brian breuer said:


> You can shoot them in the butt with 3.5" of bb's and they'll fly away.


This Rooster had the tail feathers blown off well before we flushed him. Was wondering why it took awhile to get him up. ;-)


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

brian breuer said:


> I don't get the whole lots of little shot theory. There was weird thread on Upland Journal a few years ago with one "gentleman" espousing the virtues of #9 at 1500 fps or something close to that.
> 
> I also don't understand the weird shaped shot patterning and killing better (Prairie Storm) - the physics don't add up. 1 oz of Hard copper 4's 5's or 6's. Keep your shots under 40 yards and most importantly focus on the head (the white band is good focus point). Hit in the front half of the bird and it will be dead. You can shoot them in the butt with 3.5" of bb's and they'll fly away.


Didn't believe it till I tried them last late season. Firm believer now. Shot Federal PF #5 copper plated for 18 years with GREAT success in 20 and 12. Prairie Storm is the real deal and they do not tear up the birds. IC choke in my Browning puts almost 80% in a 30" circle at 40 yds. Took a limit today with shots between 25 and 40 yds and no busted up birds. Saw birds but they are spooky. Running's has the best prices, same as PF loads. Never cared for Golden Pheasant. Poor patter with my gun and slower than I like.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

DarrinGreene said:


> I didn't look it up but I would guess based on the limitations of powder in a 20 ga shell, the velocity on a 1.5 oz round would be lower, and thus it would pattern better John.


Premium shot lists at about 1,200FPS which is higher than most standard loads. Many are also copper plated as someone mentioned above is their preference. Turkey loads are always hot. I've patterned them with standard IC choke and found them to be excellent loads. I'll use them in Wa. where the pheasant hunting stinks and every bird counts. In SoDak, shot nearly 100 birds in 14 days, I bought the cheapest #6 they had at Outdoor Emporium. Even shot some steel late in the trip as a few of us ran out of shells. Seemed to work just fine.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Paul, I'm heading downtown to check those out. We have turkeys on our property, I don't feed them or anything, but they still feel more like pets than game. I might make an exception with Thanksgiving just a week away. I just assumed turkey loads came in the larger shot sizes.

John


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

John Robinson said:


> Paul, I'm heading downtown to check those out. We have turkeys on our property, I don't feed them or anything, but they still feel more like pets than game. I might make an exception with Thanksgiving just a week away. I just assumed turkey loads came in the larger shot sizes.
> 
> John


I've always used 12G #6 Turkey loads. Slide in the super-extra-full turkey choke and it will bruise the most seasoned shooters shoulder.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Here is an interesting article, that I agree with.

If I have a choice, and am going to hunt pheasants,, a 20 gauge is my first choice.
a 20 gauge autotloader is the gun of choice.

the choke for that gun is modified.. shooting 1 1/8 ounces of copper plated 5 shot...

I will say though,, when shooting targets,, I tend to shoot a longer barreled heaveier gun better than I do the lightweight whippy barreled 20 auto..

I am such a wimp,, that I cant stop my swing with that heavy gun,,, but with the 20,, I have to concentrate on keeping the swing stepgoing..

Have fun Lainee,,, pissed at yo fer leavin Gooser at home..

anyways,,, hers the article..

*"Wouldnt You really rather drive a 20 gauge"*

http://www.chuckhawks.com/drive_20_gauge.htm


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

1 down with 2 3/4 #6 Federal...helps to shoot them in the head! I didn't realize it, but today is Big Bad Bullet Boy's 10th birthday! He celebrated by flushing a rooster for me to shoot and retrieving it! God it doesn't get much better than this!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

FOM said:


> 1 down with 2 3/4 #6 Federal...helps to shoot them in the head! I didn't realize it, but today is Big Bad Bullet Boy's 10th birthday! He celebrated by flushing a rooster for me to shoot and retrieving it! God it doesn't get much better than this!


You've got that right - watching a well trained dog work birds & the enjoyment they have of doing that is probably the best view one could have of life .


----------



## HNTFSH (Feb 7, 2009)

Amen. If a dog can put up a healthy bird in gun range that can run at 13 miles/hr, has evaded worthy predators since birth, and can fly as well - they make pretty good cripple-getters in the marsh.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

FOM said:


> 1 down with 2 3/4 #6 Federal...helps to shoot them in the head! I didn't realize it, but today is Big Bad Bullet Boy's 10th birthday! He celebrated by flushing a rooster for me to shoot and retrieving it! God it doesn't get much better than this!


Happy Birthday to ol' Butthead..............from the girls and I.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Congrats on the first bird...


----------



## A team (Jun 30, 2011)

BonMallari said:


> are they pen raised birds or wild free ranging ones ? are you hunting over a dog ?
> 
> If it were me, I like to shoot Fiocchi Golden Pheasant loads in either 5 or 6...I also like Remington Express loads in #6's, I am looking to break their legs so they dont run, I also want to be able to eat them afterwards, YMMV


excellent choice X2


----------



## 43x (Mar 29, 2009)

1oz load of 5's lead, If you have to use non toxic go with #3 steel


----------



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

I use Remington express 2 3/4 number 6. Mod/Full. Just have to know your distances for clean kills.


----------



## blackasmollases (Mar 26, 2012)

I've gone to 5's and 6's in steel. Lead is nice but unless plated it pulls to many feathers into the meat!


----------

